# Tosca 14hh Chestnut mare



## huskydamage (13 February 2015)

Trying to trace my pony's history. 

She was apparently born in 1993 and is possibly a Newforest X. She has no leg markings, just a star and snip. She is a fun, fast pony to ride. 

Pretty Long shot as I've owned her since 2002/3 (she was aged 9 then and is 22 now) but would love to hear from anyone who recognises her, anything good or bad. If you knew her/owned her before 2002 or bred her.

Young Tosca (age 9)






She has this scar on her right shoulder






video- she is 21 here so colour changed a bit, lighter mane

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7FV0v8HdRY


----------



## huskydamage (19 July 2015)

just to add this is ESSEX /SUFFOLK border


----------



## Scrumpster (11 August 2020)

Can you remember who you bought her from?x


----------



## Chinchilla (11 August 2020)

Might be worth posting in New Forest Pony People and Trace my Horse UK on Facebook / also equestrian groups local to where you bought her from.


----------



## huskydamage (12 August 2020)

I have given both of those a go but no luck so far, the people I got her from bought and sold a lot of horses and this was a long time ago now they don't remember where she came from.  I will probably never satisfy my curiousity about her history but will keep looking out so much more stuff out there on the internet nowdays🤞


----------



## huskydamage (12 August 2020)

Scrumpster said:



			Can you remember who you bought her from?x
		
Click to expand...

I asked but they don't remember where she came from, too long ago.


----------

